# Twitch Kanäle mit Deutschen Kommentatoren



## Der_Doktor (15. August 2014)

*Twitch Kanäle mit Deutschen Kommentatoren*

Hallo ich bin auch der suche nach Twitch Kanälen in denen Spiele kommentiert werden von ein oder zwei Kommentatoren, also so wie beim Fußball.

Kennt jemand da welche, spiel ist relativ egal.

MFG


----------

